# Happy Gotcha Day Rafi!



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

One year ago, Cleo, Rafi, Chama and I drove from Cincinnati to Buffalo. The trip was very stressful for Rafi but I'm reasonably sure he's happy with his new life.









We've shared many wonderful adventures already and I look forward to years more. I couldn't ask for a better companion for myself or a better brother to Cleo and Chama. I love you Rafi!









Oh--he got almost a foot of beautiful powdery snow for his gotcha day!









I am going to do a highlights thread but for now here's a really nice shot I got of him up in Ontario this past Sunday:


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Happy Gotcha Day Handsome Rafi!!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

How could he not be happy with his new life? He is one lucky pup! Happy 2nd Year together~ Rafi, Ruth Chama and Cleo)


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Happy Gotcha Day-you lucky dog!

(great picture)

MJ


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

Congratulations! It seems like a perfect match for all of you!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Happy B-day I mean Gotcha day Rafi. You look so darn happy in the picture you mom posted.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

whata great picture of such a handsome boy! cannot believe how time is flying by.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

Happy Gotcha day Rafi!!! And happy Rafi day Ruth!!! 

Wow. I can't decide it if it seems like just yesterday that you were in Cinci with your mom and going to check him out or if it's like you've had him for always. Both I guess. You guys make a great team! I wish you a wonderful first of many splendid gotcha days.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Happy Holidays, *Happy Gotcha*, and Happy New Year!!!

such a cutie!


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Happy Gotcha Day handsome boy!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Happy Gotcha Day Rafi!!!

You are one handsome boy.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Rafi now has a photo journal for his first year here: http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=918506#Post918506

And thanks for all of your kind words, everyone. I couldn't ask for a better dog!


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Happy Gotcha Day to the handsome Rafi!!!







</span>


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday, Rafi. You've found your forever home.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy Gotcha Day Rafi!!!


----------



## dhonner (Nov 27, 2007)

What a wonderful way to celebrate the New Year! Happy Gotcha Day Rafi!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

many many happy returns of the day !!!!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FAVORITE RAFI AND WISHING MANY MANY MORE FOR YOU AND YOUR MOM TO BE TOGETHER!!!!


----------

